# best leds/best place to get



## jack of all trades (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone with any info would be great


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

Depends on how much you are looking to spend?


----------



## jack of all trades (Feb 26, 2010)

just looking for some thing to grow 2-4 plants


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 26, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho jack of all trades,

I thought you might make a little headway with this Link;

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/

 I'm gathering that you are exploring LED's ? if you are,  please do allow me to share some of what I have experimented with, and learned about using them. 

 I started off with a 90Watt tri-band UFO, I was also at that time starting a new grow, and I was also using CFL's too.

 The 90 watt did pure magic in my box for certain. When it comes to the veg, I will always use an LED, in fact I now use two 600 watt panels that are using both the blue and red, but like I said I do this with vegging only, I also found that using a 400 Watt HPS made all the difference when it came time to flower. using CFL, and LED alone gave me wispy fox tail like buds. Throw on the HPs and viola I get dense, well packed buds. 

try combining all the lights, try to cut back on electrical usage so you don't leave a footprint. I recommend go slow and easy with this as it does start to add up quick. Be safe, be cool.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## ledtester (Feb 27, 2010)

jack of all trades said:
			
		

> just looking for some thing to grow 2-4 plants


I've tested the new LED's and unless you are growing in a shoe box and can't use anything else including fluro's and you just had to spend the money then go ahead and buy the newer panels....all performance claims on LED's are there for the sole purpose of justifying the price.No LED manuf. or customer can show you results to prove their 80% savings, efficiency or whatever they want to call it....


----------



## ledtester (Feb 27, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Ho jack of all trades,
> 
> I thought you might make a little headway with this Link;
> 
> ...


 
Jack I think this proves my point...here's someone who spent what would cost you $4000 US only to have to resort to using a $250 light to do the important work! Save your wallet...LED's have not improved in a while only the size and cost of the panels...what they produce hasn't. With $4000 bucks of lights you should produce between 12 lbs (if you're a newbie) to 18 lbs. if you're better every grow...Ask this poster to show you what he gets for that money? BTW there's better panels then HGT.


----------

